# Aberdeen Esplanade Toilets



## Full Member (Oct 28, 2017)

The OU on Aberdeen Esplanade is a great location (and yesterday there were six or so motorhomes there in the relatively warm sunshine).
Just be aware that the Footdee toilets at the southern end of the esplanade specifically prohibit the emptying of chemical toilets.

Colin


----------



## runnach (Oct 28, 2017)

Full Member said:


> The OU on Aberdeen Esplanade is a great location (and yesterday there were six or so motorhomes there in the relatively warm sunshine).
> Just be aware that the Footdee toilets at the southern end of the esplanade specifically prohibit the emptying of chemical toilets.
> 
> Colin &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;



Great you found a nice spot, but it does make me wonder how much longer places like this venue will survive.

Already on the radar, signs telling not to empty chemical toilets at Footdee tells me the local LA is aware of motorhome presence. I wonder if everyone takes notice, afterall a lot of us ignore have contempt for signage in general.

Six or so vans already exceeds what is legally allowed on a cl /cs site which it isn't, and with groups of vans congregating that large the probability of anti social behaviour eg irresponsible refuse disposal daren't mention grey water is just a matter of time. Not everyone acts responsible and these sites become sensitive and invariably closed. 

The cynic within me suggests enjoy while you can.

For the purpose of clarity I am NOT suggesting in anyway the OP is irresponsible in anyway or any other member. but we know not everyone behaves that way and the success of a spot can well become its downfall.

Tin hat adorned 


Channa


----------



## Full Member (Oct 28, 2017)

channa said:


> Great you found a nice spot, but it does make me wonder how much longer places like this venue will survive.
> 
> Already on the radar, signs telling not to empty chemical toilets at Footdee tells me the local LA is aware of motorhome presence. I wonder if everyone takes notice, afterall a lot of us ignore have contempt for signage in general.
> 
> ...



Thanks Channa. I should have indicated that the motorhomes were distributed along the (long) esplanade rather than in one group. I didn't notice any litter or other problems associated with the motorhomes or indeed any other visitors on the esplanade.
As I mentioned, it's a lovely spot and the local people seem to be fairly laid back about motorhomes there. My son (who lives in Aberdeen) tells me there are often motorhomes on the esplanade.

Colin


----------



## Full Member (Oct 28, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> I have seen the mess that toilet cassette emptying makes and that is people from this site , I cleaned it up so it didn't look so bad !
> Don't get me started on cassette toilets they have no place in a motorhome in my opinion.



I know it's a topic close to your heart (?) Charlie but my motorhome, like most, has a cassette toilet and I'm not sure what I'd do without it. In my experience cassette toilets make no mess whatsoever though occasionally the people that empty them cause them to. It's a little like cars - they don't cause accidents. Or like guns - they don't cause deaths.

Or are we being provocative?

Colin


----------



## Debs (Oct 28, 2017)

My home-made compost toilet is working brilliantly, regularly empty the pee-pot in the hedge, down the drain, in the harbour, not enough of the other yet to put in compost barrel at home, oh, and NO smell!


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 28, 2017)

A cassette toilet is essential to those of a certain age who don't wish to get dressed and trudge the streets to find an open toilet. They are rarer than hens teeth nowadays.


----------

